# Contest Forum



## tom_bombadil (Nov 22, 2002)

I ws thinking there should be an area were all the contests etc are posted that way alll the diffrent forums wouldn't be clutterd


----------



## Beorn (Nov 22, 2002)

Like, what kind of contests?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 17, 2002)

*There are contests and contests...*

In this Forum there have been serious essay contests, organised debates, coat of arms design contests for the Tolkienologists Creative Endeavours Hall, and of course the ongoing caption contest thread (somewhere!).

I doubt very much they all belong in the same thread. Running a search on the word 'contest' should bring most of them up, if you're really keen on competition.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 19, 2002)

It would be kind of cool, though... Elgee dreams...


----------

